
Solving the Cold-Start Problem in Energy Timeseries (ML Competition) - pjbull
https://www.drivendata.org/competitions/55/schneider-cold-start/
======
pjbull
Excited to share the latest DrivenData competition, which features a tricky
data problem of bootstrapping a good prediction off of limited data in a cold-
start scenario.

Should be an interesting challenge, with a unique structure and uncommon
dataset!

